# Se pueden unir dos salidas de estereo de auto ?



## juampix18 (Ene 14, 2016)

Hola gente, compre una potencia monoblock la cual permite la entrada de señal recibirla desde la salida de alta del estereo sin usar rca, me interesaria saber si no hay algun circuito para poder unir las dos salidas de los parlantes traseros del auto y asi mandar todo al monoblock, debido a que hay algunas canciones que justo en esa salida no reproducen el golpe y por lo tanto  el monoblock en ese momento no serviria de nada. Tengo entendido que el circuito basico de agregar una resistencia en serie a cada uno de los positivos en este caso no sirve porque las masas estan asiladas, es correcto?

Saludos.. Espero puedan ayudarme..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2016)

El 100% de los autostereos actuales poseen salida en puente (Bridge) así que unir las salidas no es tarea fácil.
Además de las resistencias hay que agregar un capacitor electrolítico por cada canal.


----------



## juampix18 (Ene 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El 100% de los autostereos actuales poseen salida en puente (Bridge) así que unir las salidas no es tarea fácil.
> Además de las resistencias hay que agregar un capacitor electrolítico por cada canal.



y las masas? de que valor serian los capacitores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

juampix18 dijo:


> y las masas? de que valor serian los capacitores?



La única "Maza" que se emplea es el chasis del estéreo, los (-) de parlantes NO se emplean y se dejan libres.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 15, 2016)

Hola, dejame ver si interpreto lo que intentas hacer.
Dices que quieres unir dos salidas del stereo, para enviar una única salida a una potencia?
Si ésto es así, primero que ambas salidas deben estar equilibridas y que ambas señales sean idénticas, sino una será la carga de la otra.
Por otro lado, al hacer ésto, sólo aumentas la capacidad de corriente de salida del stereo en una única salida.
Y lo que se necesita es aumentar el nivel de señal.
Habrá que estudiar la forma de aumentar la ganancia de nivel de entrada de dicha potencia, si es que no existe algún potenciómetro de ajuste.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, dejame ver si interpreto lo que intentas hacer.
> Dices que quieres unir dos salidas del stereo, para enviar una única salida a una potencia?
> Si ésto es así, primero que ambas salidas deben estar equilibridas y que ambas señales sean idénticas, sino una será la carga de la otra.
> Por otro lado, al hacer ésto, sólo aumentas la capacidad de corriente de salida del stereo en una única salida.
> ...


No busca sumar potencia, sino señales de audio para enviar a otro amplificador.


juampix18 dijo:


> . . . _*Tengo entendido que el circuito basico de agregar una resistencia en serie a cada uno de los positivos*_ en este caso no sirve porque las masas estan asiladas, es correcto? . . .


----------



## juampix18 (Ene 15, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, dejame ver si interpreto lo que intentas hacer.
> Dices que quieres unir dos salidas del stereo, para enviar una única salida a una potencia?
> Si ésto es así, primero que ambas salidas deben estar equilibridas y que ambas señales sean idénticas, sino una será la carga de la otra.
> Por otro lado, al hacer ésto, sólo aumentas la capacidad de corriente de salida del stereo en una única salida.
> ...



perdon si me exprese mal, oa potencia es de un solo canal, mi estereo no tiene salidas rca, pero la potencia ademas de tener entradas rca tiene entradas de alta (o sea se puede conectar directamente de la salida de los parlantes) lo que yo quiero hacer es unir dos salidas de parlante en una sola, solo para pasar de lo que seria estereo a mono





Fogonazo dijo:


> La única "Maza" que se emplea es el chasis del estéreo, los (-) de parlantes NO se emplean y se dejan libres.



osea que vos decis que una los dos + de las salidas con capacitores y resistencias y ahi me quedaria uno solo, bien¿ y la masa si sale del chasis del estereo y del auto es lo mismo, asi de sencillo es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

juampix18 dijo:


> . . . osea que vos decis que una los dos + de las salidas con capacitores y resistencias y ahi me quedaria uno solo, bien¿ y la masa si sale del chasis del estereo y del auto es lo mismo, asi de sencillo es?



Sip.
Pero la maza si bien es la misma para el chasis del estéreo, carrocería del automóvil, chasis del amplificador, negativo de la batería hay que buscar la mas ventajosa respecto de ruidos e interferencias.


----------



## juampix18 (Ene 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip.
> Pero la maza si bien es la misma para el chasis del estéreo, carrocería del automóvil, chasis del amplificador, negativo de la batería hay que buscar la mas ventajosa respecto de ruidos e interferencias.



que te parece esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

juampix18 dijo:


> que te parece esto?



*OK*, pero capacitores electrolíticos de unos 22uF

El Amplificador ¿ Que impedancia de entrada posee ?


----------



## juampix18 (Ene 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *OK*, pero capacitores electrolíticos de unos 22uF
> 
> El Amplificador ¿ Que impedancia de entrada posee ?



ese es el gran problema, en ningun lado aparece la impedancia de entrada, le pondre una de 1k para estar tranqui


----------

